# Need help with how to make a sauce with these ingredients.



## worm304 (May 29, 2019)

So I ate at this BBQ joint in South Carolina a couples years back and took a pic of this recipe they had for a sauce I liked.  Can anyone help with how I might go about cooking it up?  Thanks!!


----------



## markh024 (May 29, 2019)

Smoke Onion and garlic.  combine all ingredient to a processor/blender.  puree or liquify them.  Transfer into a pot, bring to boil then reduce heat and gently simmer for 10-20minutes. Allow to cool and store.  That would be my method.


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (May 29, 2019)

I'll take a stab at this.  Smoke your onions, and garlic at 225 for a few hours.  Put them in a blender. Squeeze the oranges into said blender, add the rest of the ingredients and blend.  Put the liquid into a saucepan and simmer for a while.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 29, 2019)

Juice the oranges, decide if you want the pulp in it or not.
You might zest one orange and experiment with adding the zest, I'd try one teaspoon at a time.

Puree or finely mince the onions and garlic.
Think smooth or chunky sauce.

Combine it all together in a sauce pan and bring it to either a boil or fast simmer for a while.
Cool and bottle.
Do some taste testing over the next few days.

Buy some spicy Mexican ketchup and add for a bolder, spicier flavor?

Experiment with substituting other herbs for the rosemary?
I love Lemon Thyme and Sage.


----------



## chilerelleno (May 29, 2019)

I'll give it a shot and tell you what I think of it.


----------



## markh024 (May 29, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Juice the oranges
> You might zest one orange and experiment with adding the zest, I'd try one teaspoon at a time.
> 
> Puree or finely mince the onions and garlic.
> ...



Follow this guy. He knows a thing or two about smoking and cooking food in general. :)


----------



## krj (May 29, 2019)

worm304 said:


> So I ate at this BBQ joint in South Carolina a couples years back and took a pic of this recipe they had for a sauce I liked.  Can anyone help with how I might go about cooking it up?  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks like it's a pretty thick and heavy sauce, but it sounds like it'd be tasty.



chilerelleno said:


> I'll give it a shot and tell you what I think of it.



If Chile won't try it, nobody should lol.


----------



## Jonok (May 29, 2019)

Stands to reason the SC boys are giving away ketchup based recipes, but not the vinegar/mustard ones...


----------



## JC in GB (May 29, 2019)

I have seen a guy make a similar sauce to this.  He juiced the oranges then simmered the peel in the sauce.


----------



## SmokinLogs (May 29, 2019)

However or whoever tries it, let us know the details. It sounds awesome!


----------



## chef jimmyj (May 29, 2019)

JC in GB said:


> I have seen a guy make a similar sauce to this.  He juiced the oranges then simmered the peel in the sauce.



Careful, my Friends! The White Pith in citrus peel, will make a Sauce very Bitter. Before you squeeze the fruit. Use a Peeler to remove strips of the very outer Zest Only. Even with a Peeler, if there is any Pith still there, scrape or cut it away. Your sauce will get the fruity flavor without the bitterness...JJ


----------



## chilerelleno (May 29, 2019)

Like I said, "...zest one orange."


----------



## jokensmoken (May 29, 2019)

Jonok said:


> Stands to reason the SC boys are giving away ketchup based recipes, but not the vinegar/mustard ones...


I posted a great vinegar mustard recipe in the sauces section a couple weeks back that came from my sisters grandmother in law from S. Carolina that, IMHO, will knock your socks off...took me a dozen years to worm it out of her.
Walt


----------



## JC in GB (May 30, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Like I said, "...zest one orange."



I imagine that would do about the same.   He removed the orange halves before serving.

Well at least it looks like we are building a consensus.


----------



## worm304 (May 30, 2019)

Thanks, gents!!  They had recipes for all of their sauces hanging up but I really only liked this one so I took a picture of it.  I do recall it was a thinner sauce and I do like a thinner sauce.  Any suggestions on what to add to thin it out if it's too thick?  I'm hoping to give it a go this weekend while I'm doing some ribs and chicken quarters on the lang.  Question about the smoked garlic.  Do I just slice off top quarter and set it in the smoker?  And the onion, just half it and set it in?  Thanks again!


----------



## chilerelleno (May 30, 2019)

Cut back on sugar/molasses or tomato paste a bit, and add more vinegar/juice.
Finely puree everything.
You can also strain the sauce through a sieve to remove solids.

Garlic/Onions
Peeled cloves.
Quarter the onions if they're huge.


----------



## worm304 (May 30, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Cut back on sugar/molasses or tomato paste a bit, and add more vinegar/juice.
> Finely puree everything.
> You can also strain the sauce through a sieve to remove solids.



On it!  Thanks!


----------



## jokensmoken (May 30, 2019)

Just a thought...OJ concentrate?  Solves the pith and pulp problem ~maybe ~ thoughts anyone.


----------



## worm304 (May 30, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> Just a thought...OJ concentrate?  Solves the pith and pulp problem ~maybe ~ thoughts anyone.



I am not sure how much liquid would come free 2 peeled and pureed oranges so I may just use the juice of 4.  I know the recipe calls for 2 oranges but we have no way of knowing exactly what they did with them.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 30, 2019)

worm304 said:


> I am not sure how much liquid would come free 2 peeled and pureed oranges so I may just use the juice of 4.  I know the recipe calls for 2 oranges but we have no way of knowing exactly what they did with them.


Right...kind of guess work...
You might consider googling other bbq recipes with oranges and see what others do.


----------



## jokensmoken (May 30, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> Right...kind of guess work...
> You might consider googling other bbq recipes with oranges and see what others do.


In fact I just followed my own advice and Guy Fieri from the food network has an "orange bbq sauce" recipe with many of the same ingredients and he uses 1 cup OJ but his ingredient quantities look to be about half of what youve got listed...


----------



## jokensmoken (May 30, 2019)

I'm actually surprised how many orange based bbq sauce recipes along similar lines there are...the ingredient list you posted is a bit more elaborate and makes a much larger quantity but the ingredients in the recipies I quickly scanned over all look to make something of a similar flavor profile.


----------



## worm304 (May 31, 2019)

jokensmoken said:


> In fact I just followed my own advice and Guy Fieri from the food network has an "orange bbq sauce" recipe with many of the same ingredients and he uses 1 cup OJ but his ingredient quantities look to be about half of what youve got listed...



I was thinking of halving this anyway because I already have most of the ingredients but not enough of each to do it as listed. This way I don't have to buy more and won't feel all that bad about it if it doesn't come out solid.  I like a nice glass of no pulp Tropicana so will probably go that route.  I may start with a half cup and see what the thickness looks like and add more to thin to my liking.


----------



## worm304 (Jun 2, 2019)

Well I gave it a go.  I halved everything, threw it all in the food processor and simmered for a couple hours.  It was not good.  As it was simmering I ended up adding more orange juice, probably near 2 cups total, around another half cup of cider vinegar and half cup of catsup.  Reason being that there was way too much chili powder in it and was trying to thin it and balance it out.  I would stay it was still pretty bold.  I'll give it a taste today and see if it's any better.


----------



## tallbm (Jun 4, 2019)

worm304 said:


> View attachment 397057
> View attachment 397058
> 
> Well I gave it a go.  I halved everything, threw it all in the food processor and simmered for a couple hours.  It was not good.  As it was simmering I ended up adding more orange juice, probably near 2 cups total, around another half cup of cider vinegar and half cup of catsup.  Reason being that there was way too much chili powder in it and was trying to thin it and balance it out.  I would stay it was still pretty bold.  I'll give it a taste today and see if it's any better.



If it is more watery they may add the orange juice and vinegar at the end or some kind of combo like that.  That was the key to me figuring out my Peri-Peri sauce.  I add the vinegar and lemon juice after simmering all the other stuff.

I hope this info helps! :)


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 4, 2019)

Cooking is Chemistry
That explains why I often feel like a medieval alchemist, with similar results sometimes.


----------



## KrisUpInSmoke (Jun 4, 2019)

worm304 said:


> So I ate at this BBQ joint in South Carolina a couples years back and took a pic of this recipe they had for a sauce I liked.  Can anyone help with how I might go about cooking it up?  Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Usually,  I'd cook the onions in the pot then add tomato paste and seasonings to cook. 

Maybe try cooking the tomato paste (with or without your smoked onions and garlic) for 5 or 10 minutes with the chili powder and rosemary to bring out the flavor of the seasonings and cook out some rawness in the paste. Then deglaze the pan with the vinegar. Than add the other ingredients and simmer.


----------



## worm304 (Jun 5, 2019)

Thanks for the tips!!  This is the first sauce I've made outside of Jeff's so got a lot of learning to do.


----------

